# Shu Uemura!!



## stellarx1587 (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, I've been a big fan of their skincare, but I've never tried their makeup. I live too far from any counters and the closest one is Neiman Marcus, but they only take amex or cash. Which is why I usually buy from the website. So I've been thinking about buying some of their blushes or eyeshadows, but I just want to make sure that the quality/color payoff is good. Has anybody ever tried out their makeup? What do you think? They're a lil pricey ($19 per shadow). I just want to know that it's worth it. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## llucidity (Aug 17, 2006)

The color payoff is fantastic! Shu e/s are really smooth and pigmented especially those of ME (metallic) finish. ME finish e/s are somewhat like the cream of the crop (just like MAC VPs)


----------



## colleen389 (Aug 17, 2006)

I just got my first two last week... Ithe color payoff is excellent and you can use them wet or dry.  I'm definitely buying more (not that this is a good thing at $19 a pop!)


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## geeko (Aug 31, 2006)

i m not a shu fan too...but i own 8 of their e/s and 3 of their blushers. Although pricey, they are pigmented.


----------



## Janice (Aug 31, 2006)

Love, Love, Love Shu brushes. Have a ton and they are all amazing. 

Eyeshadows and blush are damn good, excellent payoff and pigmentation. I have a crapload of Shu LS and I'm afriad to say I'm not impressed with them.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2006)

Whatever you do do NOT buy online. I ordered mine a week ago (I'm a first time buyer) got NOTHING. I have no idea if it's even shipped. I'm so mad right now. I called Shu nothing. Nobody answers the phone. I'm so angry. Definately buy at a counter!


----------



## user79 (Sep 1, 2006)

I loooove Shu Uemura eyeshadows. I bought 3 when I visited in London, the pigmentation is incredibly intense and they go on really smooth. You can really pack them on well and blend great too. Love them!! I want to try one of their blushes.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 1, 2006)

*Shu*

Thanks stellarx1587 for bringing this up.  I too was hoping to purchase e/s from Shu next week; those new LE ones. 

My Clinique MU told me that the Shu e/s are fantastic; she loves them.

Can any of you post photos of the shadows and the re-fillable compact?

Do any of you know if they are the same size as the Prescriptives e/s?


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

SHU shadows are amazing! i also ADORE their cleansing oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is THE best oil EVER (imo)


----------



## Rockell (Sep 1, 2006)

I had my first Shu haul yesterday. I got an e/s quad with the famous ME Brown 850 and the Yuzu Depsea water spray. Their e/s are fantastic!! You must get some! I can post a pic of my quad if you want. It's pretty basic...browns and such.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes, please post a picture.  I wear mostly basic colors (I work in a conservative office); would really like to see that brown.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_I had my first Shu haul yesterday. I got an e/s quad with the famous ME Brown 850 and the Yuzu Depsea water spray. Their e/s are fantastic!! You must get some! I can post a pic of my quad if you want. It's pretty basic...browns and such._


----------



## Rockell (Sep 1, 2006)

Here ya go. The one with the dip in it is ME Brown 850. They were actually out of it at the counter, but since the MA sold it to me then realized they were out, she sanitized the tester and gave it to me for free. So that's why it's used more than the others. This pic was taken in natural light with no flash. HTH!






Clockwise, from top left: P Beige 800, M Orange 200, ME Brown 850, P Gold 350

The beige and gold are both pearls (a bit shimmery). The peach is matte. The brown is metallic.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 1, 2006)

Rockell said:
			
		

> Here ya go. The one with the dip in it is ME Brown 850. They were actually out of it at the counter, but since the MA sold it to me then realized they were out, she sanitized the tester and gave it to me for free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_SHU shadows are amazing! i also ADORE their cleansing oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is THE best oil EVER (imo)_

 
I must concur... I use their cleansing oil. It is absolutely excellent! In fact all of their skincare is great!


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

ZLoves2Shop said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rockell*
> _Here ya go. The one with the dip in it is ME Brown 850. They were actually out of it at the counter, but since the MA sold it to me then realized they were out, she sanitized the tester and gave it to me for free.
> ...


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 
_Whatever you do do NOT buy online. I ordered mine a week ago (I'm a first time buyer) got NOTHING. I have no idea if it's even shipped. I'm so mad right now. I called Shu nothing. Nobody answers the phone. I'm so angry. Definately buy at a counter!_

 
Yah, I did the same thing. Their online shipping takes DAYS and there's no way to track it or anything. I just got an e-mail saying that it shipped, but it took forever to receive it. Terrible downfall. And you're right, there's no one to contact to find out any info. I went to the Shu counter to re-stock my skincare stuff and they're having an awesome gift... if you spend $150+ you get a the black nickel eyelash curler, shadow, ls, i think a blush, skincare stuff and some other stuff, as well as a beauty bag from Neiman Marcus with a bunch of samples from other cosmetics lines. Excellent stuff!!! Starts Sept. 6 if anyone is interested to hit up Neiman Marcus. Also, if you love false lashes... you MUST MUST MUST check out the new lashes from the Tokyo Lash Bar collection!!! They are SOOOO fun and cute... and even better they're PERMANANT!!! Nice to hear since us MAC fans are always used to hearing LE!


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 1, 2006)

I just love Shu Uemura's e/s. They're highly pigmented and you've got so much choice, it's definitely a good investment :nod: 

I've got the ME Brown 885 (a beautiful raspberry-brownish color) and the M Olive (a matte one, *THE* forest-kaki green) and I also have a blush, the P Wine 29 (perfect to do a fresh mu or a "russian-doll" style). Their cleansing oils are simply amazing, as well as the foundations.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_Yah, I did the same thing. Their online shipping takes DAYS and there's no way to track it or anything. I just got an e-mail saying that it shipped, but it took forever to receive it. Terrible downfall. And you're right, there's no one to contact to find out any info. I went to the Shu counter to re-stock my skincare stuff and they're having an awesome gift... if you spend $150+ you get a the black nickel eyelash curler, shadow, ls, i think a blush, skincare stuff and some other stuff, as well as a beauty bag from Neiman Marcus with a bunch of samples from other cosmetics lines.  Starts Sept. 6 if anyone is interested to hit up Neiman Marcus. Also, if you love false lashes... you MUST MUST MUST check out the new lashes from the Tokyo Lash Bar collection!!! They are SOOOO fun and cute... and even better they're PERMANANT!!!_

 






 i'll def wait until after the 6th to restock cos i love to try the new samples 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neiman's here i come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i LOVE the tokyo lash bar collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are SO pretty!!! i just may get some too :goofy:


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 
_ awesome gift... if you spend $150+ you get a the black nickel eyelash curler, shadow, ls, i think a blush, skincare stuff and some other stuff, as well as a beauty bag from Neiman Marcus with a bunch of samples from other cosmetics lines. !_

 
Please post pics of all your Shu gifts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I called the NM store closest to me; and they don't carry this line?!?!?!


----------



## Rockell (Sep 5, 2006)

The refillable palettes are $12. Very sleek and black and snazzy. I did not see the filigree e/s but wow it is gorgeous!! Can't wait to check that out in person.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ohhh, I heart me some Shu makeup.  I use all of their stuff.  Huge fan of the skincare - huge.  They discontinued my favorite eye cream, but I found a crapload at a random small boutique in Boston of all places and promptly purchased three.

since I'm absolutely no where near a counter, I go nuts when I'm at an actual counter (or bless it be the time I get to go to the Shu store in Boston again).

Love love love their e/s (have at least 20 of them), heart the glow on blushes, and the lashes are super fab.  Don't care for the mascara.  The UV underbase is a great product, and I know many people don't, but I like the lolishine reflects lippies.


----------

